# Minkotta Ulterra trolling motor impressive!



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

These self deploying trolling motors are sweet. Have ipilot and spot lock to help improve your fishing catch. Check out the cool video if your not familiar with it. I happen to have a brand new in the box 72 inch 36 volt,112 lb (lots of power) fresh water Ulterra. I am selling it for nearly $1000 less than what you will pay online or retail store. I only have one in the box price is $1800. 321-271-4556. Check out the video.


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Here is what they are selling for on Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s?k=ulterra+72


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## Prowler (Apr 26, 2011)

These things are amazing!. I have been holding out until they add a coffee maker and then I am selling my house so I can buy one.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Omg!


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

I want one but in my situation it would be putting a 2k trollingmotor on a 1k boat lol....when I can get my dream freshwater/inshore saltwater boat the riptide ulterra with a few helix9s will be on there


----------



## Fishtration (Apr 24, 2017)

I want one and I don't even have a boat!


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

So I am dropping price even further to $1700 dollars now. As you see you can save huge. This is west Marine catalog.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I put one on my bass boat. Luv it. 24v-80# thrust.


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Sold


----------

